# 5D3 Silent Shutter



## jaayres20 (Jun 17, 2012)

So I have been loving the silent shutter for wedding ceremonies and at other times when I need to be quiet. Yesterday I was using it during an outdoor ceremony and I started to notice that one of my camera's shutter was lagging every third or fourth time. Almost like I was shooting at a very slow shutter speed. I switched back to the normal mode and there were no problems. Also my other 5D3 was acting fine The only thing I can think was that it was hot and humid but I don't see how that would affect the shutter. Any thoughts?


----------



## brattymesler (Jun 18, 2012)

I've always noticed that there is a definite difference in shutter lag between normal and Quiet- instantaneous versus merely quick.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 18, 2012)

jaayres20 said:


> So I have been loving the silent shutter for wedding ceremonies and at other times when I need to be quiet.



To all people shooting weddings: Does the quiet shutter really make a decisive difference during the ceremony, i.e. not just for "being nice" but for being allowed to shoot or not? This would one of the few features I'd get the 5d3 for, but I really have to think about the "double the 5d2" price vs. getting better lenses.


----------



## wockawocka (Jun 18, 2012)

The lag isn't really anythign to worry about.

It's the mirror that is slower, not the shutter. So, what causes and problems with the image, such as slight blurring is down to an overly eager photographer pressing the shutter and moving the camera rather than waiting a little.

I've no problems and shoot weddings with it.

As far as use doing weddings goes, it's certainly less of a distraction to the congregation and you can fire off more shots with it. But it doesn't allow you more freedom, walking up to a vicar and going 'look at my new camera, it's almost silent can I stand anywhere now?' won't afford you any extra leeway.


----------



## Benhider (Jun 18, 2012)

I was surprised how good the silent shutter mode is and how much I feel less obtrusive with it. However, the camera is still not silent, and still looks like a pro camera being held by a grown man, so there are still obstacles. My shutter sounds like it slows occasionally, and I haven't found any affect to the image.

As far as becoming a new wedding photographer, I would advise you buy a 5D Mark ii used and some nice primes before you get the mark iiii.


----------



## bkorcel (Jun 20, 2012)

5DMIII will let you operate at higher ISO with less noise. Something your customers will appreciate, particularly in the natural light setting by ordering more and larger prints which equals more $$$ in your pocket. 



Marsu42 said:


> jaayres20 said:
> 
> 
> > So I have been loving the silent shutter for wedding ceremonies and at other times when I need to be quiet.
> ...


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 20, 2012)

bkorcel said:


> Something your customers will appreciate, particularly in the natural light setting by ordering more and larger prints which equals more $$$ in your pocket.



*If* they want larger prints - and as a wedding photog-to-be, I have been told at least the clients I'll get for starters aren't concerned with screen sizes larger than your average computer monitor or print sizes larger than you can pass around at tea time. ymmv.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice feature, I've tried the Silent Feature on the 7D and it isn't very good... Hope the MK3 is better than my expectations.


----------



## bkorcel (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like you need better customers.  Seriously why be limited in your tools? If you can take a shot that will stand up to 16x20 and have no noise maybe they would get it if they could see how good the image is.

Anyway, the point is dont limit your capability just because you expect to have stingy customers.



Marsu42 said:


> bkorcel said:
> 
> 
> > Something your customers will appreciate, particularly in the natural light setting by ordering more and larger prints which equals more $$$ in your pocket.
> ...


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 20, 2012)

bkorcel said:


> Anyway, the point is dont limit your capability just because you expect to have stingy customers.



I see your point, but my point still is that I expect to be broke in no time if I don't have my market in mind... I can still go for gold-plated lenses and life size prints once I'm in business and can afford the high-mp 5d mk4 when it's released in about two years.


----------

